# Lots of safe places to stay on the Spanish Costa's



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Here is a list of Aires and safe wild camp places from Blanes to Nerja. Also tips on where to buy cheaper fuel and get internet access.
The photos are all to be found at the link below. Either click on a photo to enlarge to fill the screen or click the small icon 4 from left under the first photo to play them all as a slide show. The ones still with an image number are the second Peniscola Aire. They can all be printed also if you want.
There are two word documents attached. One has all the co-ordinates etc of the sites and one should get you at least 24hours grace before the Garda move you on.
The distances between are not massive so they should be ideal for travel down to Almeria. My favourite is La Azohia where you can watch the fishing boats leave at 5am and come back in at around 3pm with fresh fish
Photos at
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/569354457ZiUENF


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*link*

Great help that ! Thank-you


----------

